# Arts and Crafts show



## tomwilson74 (Jul 15, 2018)

This upcoming show has kept me really busy! Here’s a few more I finished today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Box in walnut is just super sweet! They're all cool, second picture was favorite until I hit the walnut box. That one is just too sweet, eloquent comes to mind in describing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jul 15, 2018)

The second pic actually already sold. Shipped it to California to an old Air Force buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Second one is definitely unique and super cool, don't doubt it sold quick either. 

These open another aspect of "boxes" if we were to look at a box challenge calendar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 15, 2018)

I agree with Rocky. I like both of those best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2018)

I predict a banner show for you! Very appealing work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2018)

Great work Tom! Like the other guys, I really like both of the multi- drawer boxes! Good luck on the show! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2018)

Great pieces!!
Really do like your “outa the box” approach. Making me want to try one’r two. Trying to picture something in Mesquite.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice work! Good luck on the show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 17, 2018)

Super cool pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

